# Predatory Katydid's



## Bug collecter (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Guy's

I heard something about Predatory Katydid's and i was wondering do u guys have any more information on this intresting species?.  Also can they be kept as pets? thanks.


----------



## Steven (Feb 18, 2004)

once in a while i see them offered at insectfairs here inEurope,...
so they could be kept as pets,.... quite impressive inverts,... but haven't tried those,..
so sorry can't help you


----------



## Wade (Feb 18, 2004)

There's a number of different katydids that a partially or entirely predatory. In the southwest US there's a really big one called the giant shield-backed katydid (or cricket). Awsome animals, but difficult to handle. Getting one into a collection container without getting bitten by the massive jaws or stabbed by the numerous spikes is tricky indeed.

They can be kept, but I suspect they need alot of space and are easily stressed. I've tried to work with them a number of times but have never gotten any eggs or babies.

Wade


----------



## Steven (Feb 18, 2004)

@Wade

When are you finally gonna take some pictures !!!!


----------



## Wade (Feb 18, 2004)

Wouldn't help us here, at the moment the only one I have is dead and pinned  

The biggest bummer is that since the birth of my daughter last year I haven't been able to go out west to collect anything! 

   

Wade


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's a little guy I raised up. Adults are way bigger and prettier. Check out the site for those.
http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/USInsects


----------



## Steven (Feb 19, 2004)

COOL  

never been bitten by one of those ? =D


----------



## MacCleod (Feb 19, 2004)

Damn, these things look cute :}


----------



## Navaros (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow that katydid is awesome. How did you keep them mantidassassins?


----------



## Longbord1 (Feb 19, 2004)

did u let it eat on ur hand? didn't cricket get all over u?? gross


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 19, 2004)

The eggs of that species took me well over a year to hatch out. There was a trick to getting them past hatchling but after the first molt they just ate crickets and other bugs.


----------



## 8+) (May 25, 2007)

Hi, did a search and dug this up. These might be available soon, and I can't find any info on their care. Would you please share some care info for these.


----------



## beetleman (May 25, 2007)

very awesome bug! orin, hmmm i'm thinking about these


----------



## furball677 (Jun 9, 2013)

beetleman said:


> very awesome bug! orin, hmmm i'm thinking about these


I would like on too, they are awesome!


----------

